# is it OK to clean a DSLR's focusing screen??



## domu221 (Jun 17, 2012)

my focusing screen is dusty and i plan to remove it, clean it with a microfibre and then put it back in. I have a nikon d3100.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 17, 2012)

domu221 said:


> my focusing screen is dusty and i plan to remove it, clean it with a microfibre and then put it back in. I have a nikon d3100.



Are you positive it is your focusing screen, and not dust on the sensor?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 17, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Are you positive it is your focusing screen, and not dust on the sensor?



Or mirror. If he's seeing it through the viewfinder, I would guess its on the mirror. What would be helpful is if the OP posted more info...


----------



## Buckster (Jun 17, 2012)

domu221 said:


> my focusing screen is dusty and i plan to remove it, clean it with a microfibre and then put it back in. I have a nikon d3100.


Have you tried to simply blow it out with a rocket blaster?  That's really as far as I would want to go, personally.

The micro-etchings of focusing screens generally are quite delicate and do not like to be put into contact with anything.  They tend to easily pick up dust and debris when exposed to any, and the micro-etchings can easily be damaged by scratching, even with very soft things (like micro-fiber cloths) if there's any pressure applied to them at all.  You risk leaving far more debris behind on them because of that than removing it.  Just removing and replacing it can introduce more dust than it's already got on it.

Just F.Y.I., I've changed out the focusing screens on several of my cameras over the years, so it's not like I think you have to keep them locked in a hermetically sealed environment and never fool with them.  But it's through those efforts that I've learned that you REALLY have to be careful around them.


----------



## domu221 (Jun 17, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Are you positive it is your focusing screen, and not dust on the sensor?


 


o hey tyler said:


> Or mirror. If he's seeing it through the viewfinder, I would guess its on the mirror. What would be helpful is if the OP posted more info...


 Yes, i am positive. I had the mirror and the sensor cleaned and the shopkeep told me that there's still some dust on the focusing screen. He aksed permission if he can take it out and clean it and I, being unsure, denied this until i can ask u guys if it is really safe (or if i can do it on my own).



Buckster said:


> Have you tried to simply blow it out with a rocket blaster?  That's really as far as I would want to go, personally.
> ...
> Just F.Y.I., I've changed out the focusing screens on several of my cameras over the years...


I want to get a rocket blaster but I cant find one around my area. Where exactly do they sell those; are they only available online? Oh and where exactly do you buy another focusing screen?

Thanks for all your replies by the way!


----------



## Buckster (Jun 17, 2012)

Amazon.com: Giottos AA1900 Rocket Air Blaster Large - Black: Camera & Photo


----------



## SCraig (Jun 17, 2012)

Everyone has given you some very good advice.  You are better off leaving things alone.  If you are insistent on removing and cleaning it This Site has instructions for installing their focusing screens which covers the removal and installation procedure.  I strongly recommend that you use nothing but a blower bulb to clean it with.  I scratched the screen in one of my 35mm SLR's when replacing it so I know how delicate they are.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 17, 2012)

Don't know about the D5100, but focusing screens are generally easily replaced parts.  Some cameras have optical focusing screen accessories to replace the original focusing screen (e.g. if you prefer to see a "grid" pattern when you look through the camera, they make focusing screens with grids on them.)  

I wouldn't worry too much about damaging it during cleaning.  It's not in the "image path" of the camera (you could go ahead and put a serious scratch on it if you wanted and it wouldn't affect your photos -- it'd be annoying to have to look at when you use the camera, but your photos would still be fine.)

Given that it doesn't affect your photos and generally is a very easily replaced part, this is something you could probably do yourself (it's low risk.)


----------



## domu221 (Jun 17, 2012)

TCampbell said:


> Given that it doesn't affect your photos and generally is a very easily replaced part, this is something you could probably do yourself (it's low risk.)



ok i might do that with a dust blower but where can i buy one? preferrably an official focusing screen from nikon.


----------

